# State your MBTI and your favourite weather.



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

ENTJ

Summer, 26-32 degrees, sun, a light breeze and a lake or the sea nearby.

Temperatures below 18 degrees make me cringe.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

INFP, and a sunny fall day of around fifty-five degrees, windy and a bit chilly with all of the colorful leaves swirling around me.


----------



## hippiepear19 (Oct 1, 2016)

INFJ, and thunderstorms


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

INFJ.

Warm sunset or a drizzly twilight with the sun peaking out.

Thunderstorms!!

enguin:


----------



## janethejedi525 (Sep 28, 2016)

janethejedi525 said:


> INTJ here. I shall describe my favorite weather is this: Dark clouds rolling in from the east, the smell of a storm looming on the horizon, hairs on your arm standing on their ends because of the electricity in the thick air.


Shit I feel like an idiot. The sentence was supposed to go like this: my favorite weather is this, but then I started thinking bout something else and this horrific sentence was born


----------



## Kimchi (Jul 22, 2016)

INFP

Dark sky and heavy rain.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

ISTJ - Sunny, cool (50-70°F), low humidity and breezy... windy, even. Anything over 75° is too damned hot... but I can adapt if necessary and never let it stop me from doing anything.

I do love a good thunderstorm, as well.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

ENxP...same as the guy above me.


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

INFP.
My favourite seasons are autumn and winter. I love rain, thunderstorms and snow. I like short days and low temperatures. It's perfect. I can't imagine living in a hotter climate.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

ENTP - 25ºC / 77ºF with low humidity, so it doesn't feel like being in an oven. If we speak about night and day, then I prefer summer nights. I like the coziness of nights. The cave feeling, the dark embracing the earth.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

ESFJ: love the summer as long as it's not too humid. Give me 75-85 degrees, sunny, and not overly humid and I am a happy camper. 

I like the first few weeks of every season, though, even winter and I am *not* a winter person. After that, the novelty wears off.


----------



## xizzle (Oct 14, 2016)

INFP: snow is my favorite but it's very hard to walk in the snow without injuring yourself where i'm from. so i'll have to go with thunderstorms. i also like it when it's sunny but really windy. and the trees slightly shield the sun from your eyes and everything around you is this specific solid shade of green, ya know? reminds me of this one time i was taking the bus home and everyone suddenly got quiet as we passed by a neighborhood filled w/ trees. it felt weird, like we were all thinking about the same thing.


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

Infp: Sunny!


----------



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

entp, sunny but cool weather- or thunderstorms


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

ISTJ
_
Dry gentle wisps of icy cold on a clear December afternoon with not a cloud to speak of and the mountains and hills, clothed in white robes of splendor, honoring winter's magnificence...my ideal weather._

It's Friday and my boss is on vacation...I'm in a really, really uncharacteristically good mood.


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

Entp and really cold but no humidity.


----------



## Reyzadren (Oct 5, 2014)

ESTJ.

I'm fine with most weather preferably on the warm side, as long as metallic things don't zap me.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

ISTJ

When I'm indoors: sun showers, rain, storms (not the damaging ones), hail - again, hopefully ones that don't cause damage to people and property. There's something about the way the sky looks during sun showers and hail.

Outdoors: Cool, preferably cloudy, calm breeze.


----------



## Clark Kent (Mar 29, 2016)

ENTP.

Early in the fall, when the leaves first begin to fall. It's so contemplative. There's also the high schoolers practicing football, and it's nice to people-watch as they do so.


----------



## ixwolvesix (Apr 29, 2016)

intj: i like sunny days with some clouds and breeze.


----------

